# ماهوالفرق بين مهندس ميكانيكا انتاج ومهندس ميكانيكا باور؟



## احمد عقل (11 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اريد انا اعرف بعض الاشياء المهمة افادكم الله اللى عنده اجابة مفيدة على اسئلتى يجاوب على
اايه الفرق بين مهندس ميكانيكا انتاج ومهندس ميكانيكا باور 
وماهى اهم مجالات عمل مهندس انتاج 
وماهى اهم مجالات عمل مهندس باور
وماهى الدورات المطلوبة من مهندس باور 
وماهى الدورات المطلوبة من مهندس انتاج
ارجو الافادة افادكم الله


----------



## الاورفلي (11 ديسمبر 2008)

اخي العزيز مهندس الانتاج هو مهندس تصنيع manifacture 
اما مهندس ميكانيك بور فهو مهندس تشغيل وصيانه operation & maintenance 
اما عمل مهندس الانتاج فهو مكائن الخراطه والتفريز والتثقيب وكل المكائن الانتاجيه 
اما مهندس الميكانيك بور فيعمل في محطات توليد الطاقه الكهربائيه 
وانا في خدمتك اخو حيدر ابو مؤمل من العراق الجريح


----------



## virtualknight (11 ديسمبر 2008)

بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## احمد عقل (12 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جدا لمعلوماتك اخ ابوحيدر


----------



## الاورفلي (12 ديسمبر 2008)

حبيبي مهندس احمد في خدمتك


----------



## عبدالله القريشي (22 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم..أنا كمهندس أنتاج حبيت بس أعرف معنى الإنتاج وفرقه عن الإنتاجية..
الإنتاج :هو تحويل المادة من خام إلى منتج نهائي حسب ما مطلوب..وهذه العملية تتم بإجراء العمليات التشغيلية عليها بواسطة مكائن الخراطة أو التفريز أو القاشطة او عمليات اللحام أو السباكة..وهذا مجال عمل مهندس الإنتاج.

الإنتاجية: هي نسبة المخرجات(كمية المنتوج) ع المدخلات (رأس المال).


----------



## ابن كامل (22 يناير 2009)

اشاركك فى الرأى مهندس عبد الله ولكن أضيف على كلامك انه لا تتوقف على ماكينات التشغيل (خراط -فريزه -مقشطه......) ولا تتوقف على المعادن فقط ولكن يمكن ان يكون مهندس انتاج لأى منتج صالح لأى منتج على ايه مكينه بها مراحل الأنتاج العاديه (ماده خام ثم عمليه تشكلها الى ان تصبح منتج )


----------



## ابو الباسل الألمعي (23 يناير 2009)

وماهي الدورات المطلوبة لكل مهندس؟

دمتم بخير


----------



## محمدفلاح (3 فبراير 2009)

thanks alot


----------



## سيد عدوى (8 أكتوبر 2010)

من واقع الناحية العملية فأن مهندس ميكانيكا انتاج افضل واشمل للعمل لانة لدية القدرة والفهم عن التصنيع والتركيب فالعطل فى اى معدة سهل تحديدة واكتشافة حتى من صاحب المعدة ولكن الصعب هو تصنيع قطعة الغيار والتركيب سهل فاى ميكانيى او صبى ميكانيى سيقوم بالتركيب


----------



## mizofunny (26 أغسطس 2011)

سيد عدوى قال:


> من واقع الناحية العملية فأن مهندس ميكانيكا انتاج افضل واشمل للعمل لانة لدية القدرة والفهم عن التصنيع والتركيب فالعطل فى اى معدة سهل تحديدة واكتشافة حتى من صاحب المعدة ولكن الصعب هو تصنيع قطعة الغيار والتركيب سهل فاى ميكانيى او صبى ميكانيى سيقوم بالتركيب


 :81::81::81::81::81::81::81::81::81::81::81::81:
بصراحة انا خلاص حاسس انى دماغ ورمت بجد محتار مش عارف ادخل باور ولا انتاج والمشكلة مش فى مجال العمل او الشغل او الدراسة المشكلة انى مش عارف انا بحب اية اكتر واية اللى هكون مستمتع وانا بعمل فية هل هكون مستمتع وانا بشغل على ماكينات ال سى ان سى وغيرها او اكون مستمتع فى التبريد والتكيف


----------



## رضا بركات (26 أغسطس 2011)

اعمل في مجال صيانة السير الناقله اريدمعرفق طرق عمل كسوة درافيل الادارة ولو احد من الزملاء يمتلك معلومات عن المجال يرجي الافادة


----------

